# How To: Rear Bumper Removal Audi TT 8J



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

Audi TT 8J Rear Bumper Removal 2006-2014

Time approx 2-4 Hours

Tools Needed
Trolley Jack
Axle Stands
Torx T20/T25 Bits 
Small rachet/ Screwdriver Bit Holder
Plastic Trim Removal Tool or Similar

You will need all screws and clips you remove again so put to one side.

Jack Up the rear of the car to give easier access to the wheel arch and underneath of the bumper. No need to remove wheels. But this will give you an extra bit of room if needed.
Tools Trolley Jack & Axle Stands (optional)

Remove both Rear lights using the OEM plastic tool in your tool kit. 
Both light are held in with 1 Bolt and gently pull/slide to the outside to remove.
Remove electrical coupler
Tools OEM plastic tool



Remove two plastic covers from as seen in pictures below
These are clipped in so gently prise up and they unclip very easily
Tools (Optional trim removal tool) Hands



In each wheel arch there are 3 torx screws and a plastic pop clip that need removing
Undo and remove the 3 Torx screws using a T20 Torx bit and small ratchet
Remove the plastic pop clip by pushing in the centre about 5mm and the you are able to prise out the clip to use again.
Tools T20 Torx Bit and small screw driver or similar



Now is the time to get on your back.
Underneath the bumper between to diffuser and the exhaust heat shield you will find another 2 Torx screws which are securing the bumper the the cars body.
Remove these using a Torx T20 Bit and a long handled screwdriver bit adapter or similar
The heat shield is quite flexible and can be bent slightly to give more room.
Tools Torx T20 Bit , Screw Driver handle bit adaptor



The last 2 Torx screws to remove are located at the top of the bumper where you first removed the plastic covers from.
Using a T25 Torx bit remove these 2 screws
Tools Torx T25 Bit and screw driver handle bit adaptor



Now to remove the bumper, Place something soft on the floor to avoid damage. 
Pull each side away from the upper wheel arch area and use a trim removal tool or similar to gently prise bumper away from the rear tail clips. 
The bumper will come away quite easy without any great force needed.
Only pull the bumper away a few inches from the car as you will need to disconnect the fog light couple and any parking sensor couplers if fitted.
Tools Hands , Patience , Trim removal tool or similar



Now everything is removed, Now is a good time to have a little clean around the dirty areas if you have the time.

Refit in reverse.


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Guys, Having used the knowledge base for my front bumper change and side skirts change. Which was extremely helpfull I thought i would post a How To for the rear as there wasnt much info on how to do this. So this is a little thank you for your help to me and i hope this will help others.

My car looks like this now
From This



To This


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks mate


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...car is looking a lot sharper now :wink:


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I think the front end with the prefacelift fog grills actually goes rather well with the rs grill....

Def a massive improvement...

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

aquazi said:


> I think the front end with the prefacelift fog grills actually goes rather well with the rs grill....
> 
> Def a massive improvement...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Thanks, I did actually choose the pre face lift ones over the face lift as they look more RS like, Bit more shape to them like..


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Added to KB. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good write up, very helpful, I'd performed the same body kit swap on my mk2 V6 a few years back but could not remember the in's and out's 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Gozoke (May 18, 2016)

Hello from the U.S. New to the forum. Love the way your car looks after the new bumpers and sideskirt. I have a 2008 3.2 s-line. I want to make it look like yours. Would the tt rs front and rear bumper fit and if so where can I find them?

Thanks


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

On lecs rear bumper.is it a straight swap,there are no different screw or bolt holes.And what was the new bumper,off which tt


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

On lacs rear bumper.is it a straight swap,there are no different screw or bolt holes.And what was the new bumper,off which tt


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Same fitment. I swapped my pre-facelift for a facelift one too. Much more choice of diffuser for the facelift ones


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

What front bumper is it,I mean is it s line or tts


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Facelift s-line & TTS are the same bumper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Perfect guide for anyone that fancies buying my TTRS rear bumper :roll:


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Thankyou for your guide having just got my rear bumper back now fitted with the help from this guide. 
The only part giving me trouble was the 3 clips connecting to the rear arch they did not want to part otherwise straightforward.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'd like to supplement to this with some further info about the valance/exhaust trim. So people once and for all finally know what the deal is with fitment/swapping.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Sorry for diving in with a slightly off topic request (sure pics will be helpful to this thread too)

Can anyone doing the bumper removal please supply some pictures of the area around the black plastic bracket that attaches at the top of the wheel arch please. Preferably with the rear light out and on the driver's side. (Looking into the apperture of the rear light)

It's in relation to tracing leaks on my other thread .

Thanks all. Much appreciated.

Steve


----------

